# Smartphone/Tablet mapping apps, which one?



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi I have used Osmand+ for I think three years now but have just got a new tablet. Do I stick with that or is there a better app? I have heard praise of Maps for me is it, are there any more that members can recommend? I am not interested in using it as a sat nav, purely as a mapping app.

Many thanks in advance Dick


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

It's interesting that you don't want to use the app as a sat-nav.

We bought CoPilot as a sat-nav for our tablet but don't quite use it as such. We find it quite good as a general purpose mapping tool and it goes some way toward filling the role of Autoroute. However, it hasn't replaced TomTom for us but we do run it in tandem with it. It is very effective for checking a broader area around our position when such things as diversions come up, much as an atlas would be useful (but you don't have to find the right page).

Main problem is that it is a very power hungry app but if you use a 2 amp power supply it should cope.


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

We use maps.me Whilst it's not Autoroute, we find it does most of what we need. We have uploaded lots of POI's for LPG/Speed Cameras and stuff like Lidl's stores too...its all very handy as you travel along.
We run it on an ipad which is powered whilst running through a 2.2amp cigar lighter socket and it works very well.
Whilst you can glance at it whilst driving, its not quite the same as spoken directions as with a sat nav...however the two run side by side are the complete solution IMO...although we would never bin our trusty paper map!:nerd:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Do you mean for routing like Autoroute but on your phone/tablet, if so then Nokia 'Here' is very good, maps.me is also getting better all the time, and you can heve multiple waypoints (stops or places to visit) it does also do an unobtrusive but good job of navigating, but no voice instructions yet, a lot swear by CoPilot, I'm yet to give it a good test, as I havent managed to port over my own POIs, but will soonly.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Glandwr said:


> ...,,I am not interested in using it as a sat nav, purely as a mapping app.
> 
> Many thanks in advance Dick


Maps.me is brilliant in the role due to its simplicity to use. Check it out. They have started to add routing which I hope doesn't complicated it. You can download maps without it that take up less space. You can add POIs if you pay for the professional version £2.99 or so. Just add them to Google Earth then email them to yourself and open in the app.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

andrewball1000 said:


> Maps.me is brilliant in the role due to its simplicity to use. Check it out. They have started to add routing which I hope doesn't complicated it. You can download maps without it that take up less space. You can add POIs if you pay for the professional version £2.99 or so. Just add them to Google Earth then email them to yourself and open in the app.


It's all free now Andrew, and POIs can be created on the fly, well when you pull over , you can add pois to via email from anywhere even from TomTOm once converted with POIEdit etc, cracking little app, and the routing side takes nothing away from it, but I think if you don't need it you still have a choice of which map you download the smaller none routing version of each map.

Be warty as I think you still can't route cross border, but I think it's in the pipeline, not used it to update recently.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> It's all free now Andrew, ...
> Be warty as I think you still can't route cross border, but I think it's in the pipeline, not used it to update recently.


Free. Brilliant. £2.99 was so expensive

Cross border was added on last update. Haven't used it though.


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

We've used the Cross Border in France and it works perfectly. All in all a brilliant App.
:nerd:


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Osmand+ stick with it.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I downloaded MapsMe to my wife's iPad and it's excellent, including the latest update with cross border routing.

I initially downloaded as many countries and regions as I could in case they started charging. Whenever they issue an update, it means I have to re-download each and every single file, and some of them take a fair while.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

HurricaneSmith said:


> I downloaded MapsMe to my wife's iPad and it's excellent, including the latest update with cross border routing.
> 
> I initially downloaded as many countries and regions as I could in case they started charging. Whenever they issue an update, it means I have to re-download each and every single file, and some of them take a fair while.


Have you tried emailing them John, support is very good, just takes a day or so normally, I don't recall having to update each map on mine.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I haven't done that Kev as I assumed it was normal.

I remember reading that you found them very approachable and helpful - I may well do just that. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Updating the maps is normal but optional. Every time a new one comes out the app lets you know. You can also delete detailed maps you are not using and reload them when you want. I had about 30 or so when I crossed the USA. I deleted them after a couple of updates as they became a hassle. The maps with routings are larger so go for the non routing option if you dont need them.


----------

